# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Concealing a strip scar with FUE Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

In this video we show how we FUE hair into a linear strip scar, done elsewhere, to camouflage the scar.  Even with that fine hair he has, at 12 days, the scar is concealed.   Of course the new hair will shed but a year from now I'd expect his scar to essentially be like it looks on day 12.



The video is:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPUc9Dr_jMw



Dr. Lindsey

----------

